# How much room per plant ?



## Kupunakane (Jun 9, 2007)

I'm building a grow box, and thought that 4 plants would be perfect. This is also a soil grow, I want to try my hand at growing some exotics, so I need advice in two areas for now. PLEASE !!!!!
1. Can I start my grow in the container that is already the biggest one it will need ? any recommendations on size of container ?
2. I'm thinking a grow box that is 5' tall x 5' wide x 3' deep, what do guys think ? again thinking 4 plants in there but would rather be smart and get solid advice.
Thanks Heaps
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## RatherBBurnin (Jun 9, 2007)

what type of lighting.... and what strains... if you are planning LST..  then you can get away with 5ft..... you gotta remember the 3.5gallon bucket that you should use is about 1.5ft tall and the light will take 1ft or so.. then the 1ft or so space between the light.. you went from 5ft to about 2ft... so LST is a must....  you will want a indica strain or hybrid that will keep short and bushy... satvias tend to get outta control....


----------



## Kupunakane (Jun 9, 2007)

Hey there rather B, Thanks for answering bro, I talked with stoney a little on this and he recommended 8' tall x 6'wide x 4' deep, but I'm not going to grow any more than 4 at a time, so that got me thinking about what you said. I do want to restrict height and go for more bud sites, I am going to try my hand at growing some Blue/Mystic,  and was thinking of some Shiva/Shanti #2, what do you think ? Here is the list of seeds I got in a care pack.
1. Shiva/Shanti #2  = 5 seeds
2. Skunk #1           = 4 seeds
3. Blue/Mystic        = 3 seeds
4. Calif orange        = 3 seeds
5. Haze                 = 4 seeds
6. Early Girl            = 2 seeds

Don't you love it when someone sends a care/pack ?
so that's what I have to work with for right now. I'm going to do my best at  going for 7' tall x 4' wide x 3 1/2' deep, but I think that's about all the room I can squeeze. I noticed that most sites will give the plant heights in centimeters and that's cool, easy conversion, but I have yet to find a site that will give you a thought as to circumference when pruning heavy for buds.
 Hey also thanks for the help with container size.
ps. for the size of the grow box that I mentioned should I cut back from 4 plants ? What about 3 ?
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Jun 9, 2007)

hey bro good luck on ur grow room im sure that where u talked to stoney than ur all set lol just remember that how ever big u make it to make sure there is enough lighting good luck are u gonna post some pics when ur done? peace


----------



## Kupunakane (Jun 9, 2007)

OH Yeah Sticky_Buds,  Folks are real cool here, and if they laugh you know that they are laughing with you. No one here tries to knock you off your perch  you know ? Heck yeah, I can't wait to start the pics, best site I've ever seen for encouragment, and in the long run the only stupid question is the one that doesn't get asked, this is already going sweet.
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## RatherBBurnin (Jun 9, 2007)

Yea, what type of lights will you be using.. you can do way more then four plants in that area... im thinking about trying as many as 10 in a 4x4x5 area.... it all depends on the lighting, and how much you tie/weave the plants... and also, if you keep a mother somewhere else, you can clone, then veg for a week, then flower right away, and you can easily avoid the height restrictions....  
Just gotta remember you need room for medium, light and space between the light and plant....  stoney is right.. the more height the bigger the yeilds, but you can also grow good smoke in a small area if done properly..


----------



## Kupunakane (Jun 9, 2007)

Yo RatherBBurnin, OK bro I settled on the grow box size and just finished the basic framework, Here's the size 6'4" Tall x 5' Wide x 3'6" Deep. 
I already have a **** load of 4' grow tubes = 2 tubes per hanger, so I'm sorta thinking two hanging from the top and two on each side left and right.

Not counting the lights as I already had them, I purchased:
 1. 1/2" CDX plywood = 7 sheets
 2. 2x4x8                 = 15
 3. 36" Hangers         = 2
 4. power interrupt    = 1
 5. duct thermostat   = 1
 6. power strips         = 2
 7. 120 volt timers     = 6
 8. 3" power vent      = 1
 9. 3' exhaust vent    = 1
10. 20' vent tube 3"   = 1
11. 3" 90 deg elbow   = 1
12. 3" screw clamps   = 4
13. foam sealant       = 1
14. 15' weatherstrip   = 2
15. hasp locks           = 2
16.thermometer         = 1
total investment = $ 165.00
still need the aluminum foil and some glue, but all in all this is going to be so much fun.
 My FIRST indoor grow in a box, can't wait to start fine tuning with some tomatoe plants as guinee pigs.
I Will deliver the pics too

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## RatherBBurnin (Jun 10, 2007)

dont even worry about the aluminum foil.. forget it..and buy mylar...  ill post again when im not as piffed as ****.. and ill comment on the rest... post some pics..


----------



## Kupunakane (Jun 10, 2007)

Yeah, I was reading about the mylar, might have to give it a try as the price is cool. Good Morning to you guys.  I'm so tripped over this I can't hardly stand myself. Already listening to some Hendrix, (All along the watchtower) just to set the mood, and see how much I can get done. Will do some pics today. 

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## RatherBBurnin (Jun 10, 2007)

Yea mylar is the ONLY way to go.. its not too expensive..and it reflects just about all the light... 

If you wanna hear a good version.. listen to the dylan version of all along the watchtower.... LOL...


----------



## Kupunakane (Jun 11, 2007)

Really ? I didn't know that Dylan cut a version, can't wait to find it. I always thought that Dylan is an absolute genius ya know, he writes some cool lyrics for a lot of the singers. Thanks for the heads up about the mylar will definitly check into it dude.
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------

